# واخيرا مجموعة كتب النخيلي للالكترونيات (كامله)وشرح رائع بالعربي (ارجو التثبيت)



## ahmedkaled (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من اضافة المهندس ماجد عباس محمد

هذه روابط الملفات من اسطوانة النخيلى على 4shared
basic power electronics.zip
Basics.zip
ch1-1.pdf.zip
ch1-2.zip
ch1-3.zip
ch2-1.zip
ch2-2.zip
ch2-3.zip
Course.zip
Digital Electronics.zip
Electric Machine.zip
Intro-p1.zip
Intro-p2.zip
OpAmpl.zip
passive.zip
psu.zip
Pwr Semicond Applications [Philips].zip
smpsu.zip


----------



## سليمان س ر (28 يناير 2008)

الف شكر بس ياريت غير هذه الروابط


----------



## وليد بدوى (23 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ahmed.Shaker (25 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفعك بالعلم ونفع بك اللهم أمين


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 يونيو 2009)

ابداع ليس بعده ابداع انا حملت الكتب جميعها وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ادور (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر لك


----------



## سيد جدوع (5 سبتمبر 2009)

انا مش عارف احمل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## طوارف عزالين (12 سبتمبر 2009)

لم أستطع تحميل كتب النخيلى للإلكترونيات دلوني و جزاكم الله ألف خير و تقبل الله منا و منكم صيام و قيام شهر رمضان . 
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## هانى سيد (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الاجزاء الاولى من كل كتب لا تعمل ... وبالتالى لايمكن فك الكتاب المضغوط لعدم اكتماله 

ارجو تشغيل جميع الاجزاء حتى نستطيع الاستفادة من الكتب 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_heikal (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير بس ياريت تغير الروابط


----------



## طير الكناري (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشششششششكككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوعمرالوكيل2 (9 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عثمان عيسى (9 مارس 2010)

اخي الحبيب بارك الله فيك وزادك ال من العلم لكن اخي الحبيب الرجاء تغيير موقع التحميل لكي نستفاد من هذه الكتب والافضل ان يكون على موقع ميديا فاير وبارك الله فيك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## antard (10 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير ونفعك بالعلم ونفع بك اللهم أمين حبذا لو كان الرابط على شكل التورنيت *
لان الانترنت تتقطع​


----------



## ENG.ASSAIF (24 مارس 2010)

الف شكر 

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## ENG.ASSAIF (24 مارس 2010)

الف شكر 

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## محمد أبوغالى (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد أبوغالى (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed Kandel (12 أبريل 2010)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood:7::15::15::15::15::15:​


----------



## eng_fadel73 (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك على كل حال مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## merooo14 (25 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير ونفعك بالعلم ونفع بك اللهم أمين*​


----------



## هانى بدر فرج (25 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## nn_alsaadi2 (25 أبريل 2010)

*مشكورررررررر*​


----------



## مدحت مختار (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررر


----------



## 1hass1 (8 مايو 2010)

الملفات فارغه


----------



## محمد ابوزيد راجح (30 مايو 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير والدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## phases (7 يونيو 2010)

تسلم وبارك الله فيك بس اتمنى على غير موقع رفع واتمنى على الميديا فاير


----------



## عبد الناصر جاسم صا (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## thegoodhacker (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## استاذ سعيد (8 يونيو 2010)

الاخوة الاعضاء الذين يشتكون من روابط التحميل يسعنى ان ارد عليهم باْن الروابط جميها شغالة وعن تجربة منى شخسياويشرفنى كثيرا ان اقول للاخ احمد خالد شكرا على مجهودك الرائع فى هذا العمل وانا الاْن استمتع واتصفح الكتاب الاول وجارى تحميل الباقى وعلى فكرة الروابط كلها شغالة وسريعة وشكرا لك يااْخ احمد


----------



## استاذ سعيد (8 يونيو 2010)

نسيت اقول للاعضاء عن كيفية التحميل وهى ان يقوموا بعمل كوبى وبسط فى المتصفح الخاص لديهم 
وشكرا مرة تانية يااْحمد
اخوك فى الله ســـــــــــــــــــعيد


----------



## محروسكو (12 يونيو 2010)

تسلم ايدكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## محمد أبو فاطمة (14 يونيو 2010)

أخى الفاضل لا أجد من الكلمات ما تفيك شكراً


----------



## tl01001 (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## samirco (16 يونيو 2010)

التحميل لا يعمل والف شكر


----------



## خالد بدر ياس (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ايمن الروبى (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل 
ارجو رفع الملفات على رابط اخر 
وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## الدابودى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عارف احملها ياريت رابط غيره ...................... مع خالص شكرى للمجهود ده... تحياتى


----------



## ali al hilou (5 أكتوبر 2010)

thank u tooo much


----------



## ali al hilou (5 أكتوبر 2010)

thank x


----------



## محمد الطيب علي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الغالي


----------



## mounir90 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## قطزقطزقطز (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الله أكبر


----------



## محمد رفعت خالد عبد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بببببببببببببببب


----------



## محمدالفيومى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى الفاضل شكرا لك ولاكن ممكن ترفع التحميل على روابط تستكمل التحميل مثل الميديافير ولك كل الاحترام وسامحنى ارجوك


----------



## KAHRAMAN21 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اذا سمحت هل يمكن ان ترفع الملفات على سيرفر اخر


----------



## ahmad-dl (12 نوفمبر 2010)

حملت الملف لكن ما عم يفتح معي


----------



## فيصل عبد الحق (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي وجعلك منارة علم لكل متعلم


----------



## صبرى الشهابى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## ماهر قادر (16 ديسمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## هشام منصور (18 مارس 2011)

الاجزاء الاولى من كل كتب لا تعمل ... وبالتالى لايمكن فك الكتاب المضغوط لعدم اكتماله 

ارجو تشغيل جميع الاجزاء حتى نستطيع الاستفادة من الكتب 

(انا جالى الضغط من ال share


----------



## بلال الشقارين (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## عالم التقني (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على جهودك

ولكن استغرب من الاخ الذي يقول ان روابط تعمل
اول جزء بكل الكتب لا يعمل وباقي الاجزاء تعمل

اي انه لا يمكن فك ضغط لانه لا يكون كامل تحميل

ارجو منك اخي التكرم ورفعها على موقع اخر وجعلها الله في ميزانك يوم القيامة وشكرا لك


----------



## ALIEID21 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

بالنسبة للاخوة القائلين ان الرابط الاول من كل ملف لا يعمل 
الرابط الاول يعمل لكن عليك نسخه ووضعه فى شريط العنوان بالمتصفح وسيعمل كله معكم ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه روابط الملفات من اسطوانة النخيلى على 4shared
basic power electronics.zip
Basics.zip
ch1-1.pdf.zip
ch1-2.zip
ch1-3.zip
ch2-1.zip
ch2-2.zip
ch2-3.zip
Course.zip
Digital Electronics.zip
Electric Machine.zip
Intro-p1.zip
Intro-p2.zip
OpAmpl.zip
passive.zip
psu.zip
Pwr Semicond Applications [Philips].zip
smpsu.zip


----------



## العيون الدامعة (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير،مشكورين


----------



## أبوباشا (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ادم عيد (20 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اااااااااااااااااا


----------

